# Anyone heading for West Cork



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

If anyone is considering visiting West Cork in their travels have a look here, it's a fascinating and colourful piece of history, about a pirate attack on the fishing village of Baltimore, which is just a short hop from Skibbereen. 
The pirates who included Algerians and Ottoman Turks, were commanded by a Dutch sea captain known as Murat Reis the Younger


----------

